# Skateboard Molly



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

With Chance being poorly this week Molly has needed entertaining so we dug out her skateboard and I am attempting to teach her in a slightly more organised way than we have done up to now. For stuff like this I use the clicker and let Molly take it very much at the pace she is comfortable with. Before this weekend she has got used to putting her feet on it, initially on a thick carpet so it would not move then on progressively flatter surfaces until she is totally happy with putting her feet on despite it moving. 

This weekend we have been working on her putting three feet on as I figure this gives us the best chance of then getting her to move it - so this is where we are up to for now:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha brill!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Clever girl Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We need to see a video once she's mastered the skateboard x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I will do my best - Molly really enjoys fun stuff like this so hopefully we will start to get somewhere now I have made up my mind what I want her to do


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you - I admire your drive.... I'm suffering from sitdownitis at the moment. The dogs are beginning to think that I'm boring


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Well done you - I admire your drive.... I'm suffering from sitdownitis at the moment. The dogs are beginning to think that I'm boring


You need and deserve some downtime xxx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We've thought about a skateboard as Poppy loves riding the rug. She runs at it full-pelt then slams the anchors on. Surfing the rug across the room. I thought it was an accident at first but she does it all the time now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> We've thought about a skateboard as Poppy love riding the rug. She runs at it full-pelt then slams the achors on. Surfing the rug across the room. I thought it was and accident at first but she does it all the time now.


Lol Kiki and Dot do this with the back door mat - leaping on it at speed after a dash down the garden, riding it across the utility room and then bailing out in a flurry of legs before smacking into the wall!

Kiki also enjoyed riding on the surf board last year


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Wow! We have so many daredevil dogs. We need videos of poos skateboarding and mat/rug surfing!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully this link will work for Molly and her skateboard. She is very confident putting three feet on the board when it can't move but less sure when it is on a floor where it can move easily so I have switched slightly and just rewarding her for moving the board now.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=824239987586607&saved


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly is a LEGEND! That is great work in progress, she knows what to do to earn her treats.... She'll be doing tricks on it soon - move over Pudsey! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent! Clever girl. Thanks for sharing. If I was a dog I would love you as my human! You're a great trainer!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol far from a great trainer - but Molly enjoys her clicker sessions and they keep her entertained and happy which is the main aim. She really enjoys shaping like this where she needs to work out what to do - and the best bit about clicker training is all I need to do is sit down and reward her now and then


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Brilliant! You can tell she's enjoying herself, and she's getting so confident so quickly.


----------

